
Trump Dumps Climate Science and Innovation in 2018 Budget Blueprint - CarolineW
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/policy/trump-budget-blueprint-dumps-on-climate-science-and-innovation
======
CarolineW
From the article:

 _... it fits a pattern: Throughout the document programs aimed at
comprehending or addressing climate change take deep cuts, even where there is
no obvious fiscal justification._

 _“The budget targets almost anything that is related to climate,” observes
David M. Hart, who directs the Center for Science and Technology Policy at
George Mason University, near Washington, D.C._

